
UFOs: The evidence is out there - aaronbrethorst
http://chicago.suntimes.com/neil-steinberg/7/71/311642/ufos-evidence-now-really
======
Jihoon
Unidentified Flying Object =/= aliens.

It could be one of many phenomena that we don't know much or anything about
(for example, ball lightning).

